
Tell HN: PSA about getting hired via Stack Overflow - aidos
We&#x27;ve just signed up for the SO hiring platform in order to contact willing candidates about a role we have going. In the process we&#x27;ve discovered that candidates actually need to go out of their way to enable a link to their SO profile (profile -&gt; developer story -&gt; edit top right -&gt; pick network -&gt; SO).<p>As both a hirer and a candidate this came as a pretty big surprise to me. It seems a shame to have built up a reputation on SO to not be able to use it when you&#x27;re trying to get hired.<p>I thought I&#x27;d point it out in case anyone else was using the platform and hadn&#x27;t enable that flag.
======
Max_Horstmann
I believe what you're referring to are the required steps to create a _public_
link to a developer story.

This isn't required in order to appear in search results by recruiters. As
long as a user has their job search status set to either "Actively looking
right now" or "Open, but not actively looking", they will be included in
candidate search.

(source: I work for SO)

